# You don't mess with Zohan



## yen_saw (Jul 18, 2009)

Got a new name for this dude. He is the adult male Texas unicorn (Ph. chlorophaea).


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 18, 2009)

wow. they look so cool  

ive got 42 of these! (L1)


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 18, 2009)

That guy does look cool! It looks poisonous or like a wasp! Seems to be saying "Back off, man!" We have 3 of these - can't wait for them to become adults.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice pics Yen!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my, Yen... the videos had me laughing out loud (literally). That one's a spunky guy, huh?!! I like your name for him.  ^_^ 

I've never had any of the males display threat poses to me yet. They usually just do the shaking thing... which never fails to crack me up! :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Jul 21, 2009)

wow! this guy is ferocious. i had a tenodera male like that once - displayed at anything that moved. in fact i often walked past his cage to see him threatening his reflection on the side of his deli container! :lol:


----------



## aje88 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 21, 2009)

Such a funny/overly ridiculous movie! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> wow. they look so cool ive got 42 of these! (L1)


 Watch out! you got 42 ferocious unicorn keeping you busy :lol: well they actually not as cannibalistic as Hierodula or Tenodera i keep them together until subadult.  


Arkanis said:


> That guy does look cool! It looks poisonous or like a wasp! Seems to be saying "Back off, man!" We have 3 of these - can't wait for them to become adults.


Yeah he is one hotheaded mantis! This is the threat display by one of the female back in 2007, she wasn't very happy with me trying to steal her ootheca!







hibiscusmile said:


> Nice pics Yen!


Thanks Rebecca  


Katnapper said:


> Oh my, Yen... the videos had me laughing out loud (literally). That one's a spunky guy, huh?!! I like your name for him. I've never had any of the males display threat poses to me yet. They usually just do the shaking thing... which never fails to crack me up! :lol:


Haha Becky , yup they usually stretch the front legs out like a stick and shake to mimic a real wood stick which is cool. But you have definitely bred a monster male here it was from you  i hope Zohan is not too shy when he meets up with females  


superfreak said:


> wow! this guy is ferocious. i had a tenodera male like that once - displayed at anything that moved. in fact i often walked past his cage to see him threatening his reflection on the side of his deli container!


yup each mantis has each own "character" most male are timid but once a while there is a hot tempered one  


yeatzee said:


> Such a funny/overly ridiculous movie!


  ops bummer just realized my voice was in the clip too :huh: hope it wasn't my voice that made this movie funny for you :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! That is a very angry mantis! I feel bad for the male that had to mate with her!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 21, 2009)

robo mantis said:


> Wow! That is a very angry mantis! I feel bad for the male that had to mate with her!!! hahahahaha!


Zohan is a male.


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 21, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> ops bummer just realized my voice was in the clip too :huh: hope it wasn't my voice that made this movie funny for you :lol:


Ha, you could have taken my post two ways


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 22, 2009)

:blink: Wow. That's one MEAN sucka! :lol: 

Loved the videos!

Yen, you get an A+ for the content you share! B)


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 22, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Ha, you could have taken my post two ways


uh oh :blink: :lol: 



kamakiri said:


> :blink: Wow. That's one MEAN sucka! :lol: Loved the videos!
> 
> Yen, you get an A+ for the content you share! B)


Thanks kamakiri-san


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooooo... She is terrific


----------

